# Appin Ale



## .DJ. (9/2/09)

What happened to it? :blink:


----------



## kabooby (9/2/09)

What do you mean? Is it not at Rydges anymore?

Kabooby


----------



## .DJ. (9/2/09)

its there but its darker, less hoppy and tastes like a watered down version of Tooheys Old...


----------



## kabooby (9/2/09)

I have been meaning to drop in and try the beers again. Now I have another excuse

Kabooby


----------



## .DJ. (9/2/09)

spewing the wheat has gone aswell..

the lager is ok I suppose.. Not a fan of lagers in general though...

and the JS Amber isnt on tap either anymore.. only Heiniken and Hahn Superdry...

Sadly, I think its gone to far downhill now...


----------



## kabooby (9/2/09)

Your not making me want to go anymore


----------



## .DJ. (9/2/09)

I wouldnt go back for a beer...


----------



## Linz (11/2/09)

.DJ. said:


> I wouldnt go back for a beer...



Im starting to sense that this is the norm for alot of newer micros.....Start out with Hired help from a functioning brewery to get it going, train someone from in-house(whos nowhere near pasionate about it), and then change all the beers around and go bust...then they may consider someone local who is passionate about it??

Either that or they're getting 'left-overs' from 5 islands again??


----------



## mje1980 (11/2/09)

Linz said:


> Im starting to sense that this is the norm for alot of newer micros.....Start out with Hired help from a functioning brewery to get it going, train someone from in-house(whos nowhere near pasionate about it), and then change all the beers around and go bust...then they may consider someone local who is passionate about it??
> 
> Either that or they're getting 'left-overs' from 5 islands again??




Linz, i dropped in to the 5IBC after being lucky enough to watch scotty and andrew in action at the brewery. I heard so many good things about the beers on tap now, i had to break my feb fast and go and see. I was driving, so i only had one pint of pigdog pils. I didn't like the original that much, but jesus, the stuff on tap now is fuggen fantastic!!, i could have stayed there for days  .


----------



## MCT (11/2/09)

Linz said:


> Im starting to sense that this is the norm for alot of newer micros.....Start out with Hired help from a functioning brewery to get it going, train someone from in-house(whos nowhere near pasionate about it), and then change all the beers around and go bust...then they may consider someone local who is passionate about it??
> 
> Either that or they're getting 'left-overs' from 5 islands again??



I reckon we (the M.A.L.E.S) should put in a bid to take over brewing duties Linz. It makes me cry every time I walk past Rydges and see all that shiny gear doing nothing.
I really can't see them brewing there for too much longer, if they are brewing on site at all these days. I'll have to ask Allan next time I see him.
The place is empty every time I walk past.


----------



## matti (12/2/09)

MCT said:


> I reckon we (the M.A.L.E.S) should put in a bid to take over brewing duties Linz. It makes me cry every time I walk past Rydges and see all that shiny gear doing nothing.
> I really can't see them brewing there for too much longer, if they are brewing on site at all these days. I'll have to ask Allan next time I see him.
> The place is empty every time I walk past.



If it wasn't for the "fish-bowl" feeling I'd enquire if we could "borrow" the equipment and make a decent APA, stout or even a Kaboobys Belgian.  
Then again..., we might scare the living crap out of the regular customers and drive business elsewhere :lol: 

ushki dushki

matti


----------



## Linz (18/2/09)

matti said:


> Then again..., we might scare the living crap out of the regular customers and drive business elsewhere :lol:
> 
> ushki dushki
> 
> matti



Looking at yours and MCT's avatar..that wont be hard to do if you turn up looking like that !!


----------



## Bribie G (18/2/09)

Linz said:


> Looking at yours and MCT's avatar..that wont be hard to do if you turn up looking like that !!



Based on his avatar, they would let Kabooby in but only to the pokies parlour


----------



## Pumpy (18/2/09)

MCT said:


> I reckon we (the M.A.L.E.S) should put in a bid to take over brewing duties Linz. It makes me cry every time I walk past Rydges and see all that shiny gear doing nothing.
> I really can't see them brewing there for too much longer, if they are brewing on site at all these days. I'll have to ask Allan next time I see him.
> The place is empty every time I walk past.



Hell that would be good , we could send our brew guru down there in his leathers and the Red Vespa , mind you he is becoming more reclusive than Howard Hughes , would BeerSmith have enough decimal points to do a big brew ?

Pumpy


----------



## /// (18/2/09)

Nah no leftovers from the FIBC up there ... all their beer.

Scotty


----------



## kabooby (18/2/09)

BribieG said:


> Based on his avatar, they would let Kabooby in but only to the pokies parlour



Goes well with the jam and scones and all the shopper discount dockets 

Kabooby


----------



## kabooby (18/2/09)

/// said:


> Nah no leftovers from the FIBC up there ... all their beer.
> 
> Scotty



Glad you cleared that up Scotty, sounds like you would not want your name on that beer

Kabooby


----------



## .DJ. (25/2/09)

kabooby said:


> Your not making me want to go anymore


Did you make it down there kabooby?


----------



## kabooby (25/2/09)

Nah not yet. I'll post back here when I get down there. I have to admit I am interested to see what the beers are like now.

Kabooby


----------



## white.grant (25/2/09)

I dropped in after work yesterday and tried the Fisher's Ghost Lager. Very hazy with a strong phenolic character that seemed really of place. More like a sparkling ale than a lager, so i'm guessing they're experiencing some issues.

It's a lovely looking brewery though.

cheers

grant


----------



## kabooby (25/2/09)

Hey Linz,

Did you ever trademark those beer names?

Appin Ale, Fishers Ghost Lager, Razorback Red

You would be rich by now :lol: 

kabooby


----------



## MCT (23/6/09)

I'm going to try and sit in on a the brewing of the lager tomorrow if they let me out of the gaming room <_< for a couple of hours. Alan's kindly offered an invitation.
Call me sadistic but I'm keen to see all that shiny gear get dirty!

edit: Oh yeah, anyone that liked the wheat, it should be back very soon if not tomorrow. It went to the serving tank last week.


----------



## white.grant (30/4/10)

I had a chance to get back to the Rydges earlier this week and gave the Appin Ale another go and found it much improved. They also have Murray's Nirvana on Tap which was great. 

cheers

grant


----------



## Linz (3/5/10)

Anyone else notice the Events cinema at Mac Square is serving 'fishers ghost lager' on tap?..IM taking a punt that the catho club brewery is branching out??


----------



## MCT (6/5/10)

Yes, the 3 beers, (lager, wheat and ale) will soon be on tap in the Catho club. Appin pub already have the ale on, C'town RSL are a maybe, as is Camden Hotel.
I think Camden Valley Inn are looking at it too.
Oh yeah, and maybe the Harts in the rocks as well (if the little 500L brewery can keep up with only 2 fermentors and 3 bright tanks).

The beers have vastly improved since the move to dry yeasts.


----------



## dc59 (6/5/10)

MCT said:


> Yes, the 3 beers, (lager, wheat and ale) will soon be on tap in the Catho club. Appin pub already have the ale on, C'town RSL are a maybe, as is Camden Hotel.
> I think Camden Valley Inn are looking at it too.
> Oh yeah, and maybe the Harts in the rocks as well (if the little 500L brewery can keep up with only 2 fermentors and 3 bright tanks).
> 
> The beers have vastly improved since the move to dry yeasts.



Hey MCT do you have an idea when the catholic club will be serving the beers. This is exciting news for me.

Dave.


----------



## MCT (6/5/10)

Hey Dave, good to see your back. 
I heard they will be on tap when the reno's and new bars are finished, probably 2 months I reckon.


----------



## rheiny (29/5/10)

G'day Guys,

They also have the Appin Ale at the Appin Hotel and yep they all come from the Rydges Brewery.

Matt


----------

